
Generation Snowflake: how we train our kids to be censorious cry-babies - jazzdev
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/06/generation-snowflake-how-we-train-our-kids-to-be-censorious-cry-babies/
======
Annatar
I fully agree with the author of the article. Blatant examples reaffirming the
author's article can be seen here on Hacker news, for example, where any
questioning and doubt of popular opinion can lead to profound distress,
implied and open threats, as well as excesses of emotional angst. Write
anything that does not amount to high praise and one might suddenly find
oneself in very hot water. Examples on the Internet at large are even more
extreme.

If I write that I grew up in a highly competitive environment, where
toughness, both physical and intellectual was constantly challenged at all
levels and was what we lived by, and that the current state of affairs deeply
disgusts me, is that going to land me on the censorship track and cause all
kinds of emotional angst?

I've been on the Internet since 1993, long before most of generation Y could
even use this medium, and long before the commoners (more angst! Oh the
impudence!) made the intellectual cesspool out of it, and I've noticed a
disturbing trend: write a dissenting opinion and count on being labeled a
troll. Back in the day when you told someone that they're a lamer because
their decompression routine sucks and needs 80 bytes and they told you that
you're an incompetent asshole who just spews crap, you wrote a 51 byte routine
that was at least twice as fast, and told them where they belong; sometimes
the little flower would get so bent out of shape that they meet you with a
bunch of their friends and then get the living daylights beaten out of all of
them. And the world still turns, the Sun still rises, and sometimes you meet
those people and have coffee with them today, laughing about the good old
times. I really wonder if my generation completely or just partially failed at
parenting, raising "special flowers" which cannot deal even with simple
opposing opinion, let alone someone writing faster and shorter code, or having
better grades than them. What kind of panic would reign if they decided to
climb a tree without a carabine or a helmet, completely unattended?

------
billpg
The problem is (thing I hate)!

The solution to the problem is (thing I like)!

